# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  یه نرم افزار  قفل برای عکس و فیلم در گوشی n73

## MaryamJavi

سلام
ببخشید من یه نرم افزار برای قفل عکس و فیلم گوشی می خوام با پسورد sis هم جواب نمی ده حتما باید جاوا باشه تا الان خیلی سعی کردم ولی تا الان موفق نشدم :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## noorsoft

یک ترفند به شما یاد میدم که این کار ار انجام دهید 
شما با مخفی کردن فایلهای صوتی و تصویری میتونین از نمایش آنها در گالری جلوگیری کنید 
با نرم افزار Active File میتونین آین کار را انجام دهید

----------

